# Questions about fishing Sapelo Sound



## doomtrpr_z71 (Jul 7, 2010)

I am travelling for work to Shellman Bluff and was wondering if it would be worth the time to take the boat and fish in Sapelo Sound? I have never fished in saltwater before and was just curious if the fishing around the area is decent and what I could catch.


----------



## sea trout (Jul 7, 2010)

i never fished around sapelo before.
i just want to write that u should definetly bring your boat and try saltwater fishing if you have an oppertunity.


----------



## Sea-N-Double (Jul 7, 2010)

Fishing is good in Sapelo Sound for trout, redfish, flounder, whiting, etc, but navigation might be a problem for you as there are many sandbars and mud flats that get hidden by the tides.  A good GPS with mapping will help some, but bars have a tendacy to shift.If you decide to give it a try, take it slow and follow the routes of other boats.  You certainly don't want to be stranded on a bar for several hours with the thunderstorms we have been having.  

Good luck and post us some pics of your catch!


----------



## fuelman1 (Jul 7, 2010)

I've been out the last few days in Sapelo Sound around Shellman Bluff. We have been catching redfish, trout, whiting, and tons of sharks. If you just take some dead shrimp and squid you can anchor up and catch a ton of sharks and whiting. I would highly recommend trying to get someone who knows the water to go out with you. If you are unfamiliar with the coastal waters it would be very easy to run aground on a sand bar or mud flat. I'm pulling out in the morning and going to try down off of Jekyll Island for a couple of days for a change in scenery.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks for the replies and info, I am going to go slow for sure and take the GPS because I am worried about running aground. I have the NOAA charts as well.


----------



## Hunter22 (Jul 16, 2010)

Fished Sapelo sound about a month ago to the left where the little mud comes out into sapelo sound and cought a ton or reds and trout. Saw some monster reds tailing too but watch out, theres a BIG mud flat and the channel to get up in there is so skinny, (only about 10 ft wide at most) seen it at low tide after we got stranded haha. Missed the channel by 4 ft and had to sit for about 5-6 hrs. Also the balist pile right off Blackbeards beach is a good palce for trout as well.


----------

